# Another Kernel Panic Unsolved *Still Unsolved*

## aych

Hello, I have been getting kernel panics after my new kernel was installed.

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

I have double checked file system requirements, they are compiled, not as modules

This is a vanilla sources kernel 2.6.17

It says please add a correct root= / option

My grub looks like this

kernel /kernel-2.6.17 root=/dev/hda4

this has worked with my kernel 2.6.16-r13 gentoo-sources kernel

I have not been able to fix it yet.  My old kernel still works, the new one... panics. I have tried different root= / options, but to no avail, 

any suggestions?Last edited by aych on Sat Jul 22, 2006 12:47 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## troymc

 *aych wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
> 
> 

 

You did not build in the correct drivers for your IDE interface.  It doesn't know what /dev/hda4 is and so returns block(0,0) instead of block(3,4).

troymc

----------

## aych

where would i find this, I have a intel 82371 ide controller

its not under Device Drivers --> Block devices

----------

## troymc

```

Device Drivers --->

    ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

        <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

        <*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

        [*]     PCI IDE chipset support

        [*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

        <*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support

```

troymc

----------

## aych

great. that solved one panic. now the second one pops up. 

kernel panic- not syncing: I/O error reading memory image'

this time i have absolutely no clue

----------

## aych

heres and update. i googled it, and i added a resume=/dev/hdxx to it and now it works. anyone have a permanent fix?

----------

## troymc

Remove the software suspend feature, or set a valid resume partition in your kernel config.

```

Power management options --->

    <*>Power management support

    <*>Software Suspend

    [/dev/resume_partition]Default resume partition

```

troymc

----------

## aych

is my /dev/hda4 a non valid resume partition? shouldn't my resume partition just be my root partition?

----------

## troymc

 *aych wrote:*   

> is my /dev/hda4 a non valid resume partition? shouldn't my resume partition just be my root partition?

 

No, the resume partition is where it can write an image of memory before it goes into suspend mode.

You do not want it overwriting your root partition.

Use either a dedicated partition or point it at your swap partition (assuming you have one and it's big enough).

troymc

----------

## AstroTux

Hi,

AH HA!! I think this might fix my problem, too.

```
...

Using IPI Shortcut mode

attempt to access beyond end of device

hda2: rw=16, want=8, limit=2

Kernel panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image

  System halted
```

Not sure if Using IPI Shortcut mode is related. Before that part was network configuration.

Intriguingly, hda2 is a logical volume, not a partition.  :Confused: 

When I complied my Kernel (2.6.17-gentoo-r4) I enabled some ACPI features. Is it one of these features (suspecnd to disk for example) that is creating this issue?? I didn't see an option for setting a sleep partition.  :Question:   I'm re-compiling now to remove that option and shall be back ASAP!  :Very Happy: 

Best regards,

AstroTux.

----------

